# Finally a deal... 1TB SSDs for $189



## cadenzajon (Dec 12, 2016)

For anyone else looking for good SSD prices since Black Friday...
https://www.smithbuy.com/micron-1tb-2-5-sata-solid-state-drive-mtfddak1t0mbf-1an1zabyy.html

They accept Paypal and Amazon as checkout, so your purchase is protected regardless of the fact that this is less of a mainstream merchant than the big box stores.

Here's a full review on the Micron brand and drive:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8528/micron-m600-128gb-256gb-1tb-ssd-review-nda-placeholder


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2016)

I believe Micron is made by crucial or vice a versa so it should be I say should be a safe bet I'm going to order one now


----------



## Matt Riley (Dec 12, 2016)

Are these good for streaming samples?


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## NameOfBand (Dec 12, 2016)

Hmm, why the wierd picture? Are these any good? Is it a safe site to buy from?


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 12, 2016)

No red flags so far... and the drives appear to have a fine reputation.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 14, 2016)

Mine came today, a day early I just formatted it and it's working great no complications

Nice to have CSS, Tundra, and some other things on their own SSD now


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 14, 2016)

Out of stock


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 14, 2016)

jonnybutter said:


> *Out of stock *



My least favorite flavor of SSDs.


----------

